# ST: online



## Kveld (10. August 2008)

Schaut gerade wer von euch den Livestream von Der Convention?

Was haltet ihr davon ?

Aktuell beantwortet Emmert Fragen vom Publikum..


----------



## Draco1985 (10. August 2008)

Ich hab ihn gerade gesehen und bin eigentlich versucht, jetzt in meiner Wohnung auf und ab zu hüpfen vor Freude. Aber ich weiß nicht, auch wenn das eine ganz leise Stimme ist, irgendwas in meinem Hinterkopf flüstert mir zu: "Das ist zu schön um wahr zu sein!" Ich rechne damit, dass Cryptic nicht alles so gut auf die Reihe bekommt wie sie es jetzt darstellen.

Mal ehrlich: Es gab bisher AFAIK nur EIN MMO, dass zu einer Vorlage gemacht wurde die derart viele und vor allem derart *kritische* Fans hat wie Star Trek - und zwar Star Wars Galaxies, was an und für sich gut, aber nicht wirklich optimal war. Trekkies (wie ich auch selbst einer bin BTW) schlucken Stilbrüche wie WoW's Burning Crusade nicht, sondern zerreißen sich teilweise schon das Maul darüber, wenn die Warpgondeln eines Schiffes keine Sichtlinie zueinander haben. Diese Fanbase bedienen zu wollen ist verdammt mutig.

Nun, die Features waren ja schon größtenteils vorher bekannt, wer den Cast nicht gesehen hat, dem lege ich diesen Artikel ans Herz, der das Wichtigste wiedergibt. Ne ziemlich lange Liste finde ich und ein paar kühne Aussagen sind dabei. Zum Beispiel diese Erforschungssache: Ich kann mir partout nicht vorstellen wie das Questmäßig gelöst werden soll und dabei grübel ich schon ne Weile darüber. Wenn es denn wirklich funktioniert, dann steht uns endlich mal wieder ein MMO ins Haus, das ohne diese dämlichen Killquests auskommt, bzw. noch was anderes bietet.

Achja und wo ich nörgelnde Trekkies erwähnt habe: Da waren doch tatsächlich im Trailer MEHRERE Borgschiffe im Kampf mit (anscheinend auch noch in etwa gleich vielen) Starfleet-Schiffen zu sehen! AAAAARRRGH!!! Voyager continued, oder wie??? Ich weiß zwar nicht was sich in 30 Jahren an Fortschritt alles getan hat in Sachen Waffentechnik, aber schon EIN Kubus sollte nach aktuellem Hintergrund Overkill sein! Oder bekommen jetzt alle Spieler den klassischen Picard-/Janeway-Heldenbonus gegen die Cyber-Zombies?


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2008)

Ich habs mir grade angesehen. Was ich mich frage ist: What the fudge, hatten die da n Publikum aus 100 Leuten? Sowohl die Anmoderation als auch der Typ waren ja *wirklich* uninteressant, das muss man mal sagen. Im ersten drittel der Show versichern erstmal nur alle, dass sie es wirklich ernst meinen und nicht die Lore zerfleddern wollen, darum gehts ja wohl offensichtlich.  Und die Leute sind derartig begeistert, dass manchmal zehn von ihnen klatschen.

Mir gehts jetzt wirklich nicht um das Spiel an sich, dafür ist es viel zu früh, aber die scheinen, obwohl sie WoW für toll halten, keinerlei Ahnung davon zu haben, wie man Leute zur Begeisterung bringt. Man wird einfach nicht besonders von einem Thema überwältigt, wenn da so ne lahme Nummer drum gesponnen wird. Teilweise hatte ich das gefühl, er nimmt die leute nichtmal ganz ernst, wenn er immer ihre Namen und Herkunftsorte wiederholt.


----------



## Gromthar (12. August 2008)

Also ich habs mir gerade mal angesehen und bin eigentlich recht positiv überrascht. Sollte es nach Plan umgesetzt werden - und ich den Plan richtig verstehen - wäre Star Trek Online endlich mal frischer Wind im MMO-Sektor. Es klingt interessant, doch auch eher nach Nieschenprodukt, als nach Massenspiel.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich es stets im Auge behalten und die Entwicklung beobachten.


----------



## Draco1985 (12. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Es klingt interessant, doch auch eher nach Nieschenprodukt, als nach Massenspiel.



Hey, wir reden von einem STAR TREK-Spiel! Ich wage zu bezeichnen dass es *irgendein* Produkt das "Star Trek" im Titel trägt jemals Massenmarkt-tauglich werden wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht dass das etwas Schlechtes wäre. Ich hab zwar auch in der Trek-Community schon ein paar richtig üble Typen erlebt, aber insgesamt würde ich sagen dass dieses Spiel eine relativ reife Community haben dürfte. Gerade WEIL Star Trek unter denen die eine Community potenziell vergiften könnten als "uncool" gilt. Es hat also doch Vorteile, ein Freak zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boothby (14. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nicht dass das etwas Schlechtes wäre. Ich hab zwar auch in der Trek-Community schon ein paar richtig üble Typen erlebt, aber insgesamt würde ich sagen dass dieses Spiel eine relativ reife Community haben dürfte. Gerade WEIL Star Trek unter denen die eine Community potenziell vergiften könnten als "uncool" gilt. Es hat also doch Vorteile, ein Freak zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. August 2008)

Entschuldige, aber etwas genauer müssen sie schon werden, werter Herr Akademiegärtner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, ich kann keinen Zusammnehang zwischen der Zahl (Alter?) und meinem Post entdecken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. August 2008)

Ich glaube er hat das "reifere Community" nur mit dem Alter Interpretiert und will zeigen das auch er als 17 Jähriger sicher dazu gehören wird...
Anders könnt ichs mir nicht erklären... Und Draco... Ich BIN vor Freude auf und abgesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich geb dir recht, das ist das gute, wenn irgendwo Star Trek draufsteht ist es zu 80-90% sicher das es keine"Pwn0r-RoXxXoR gief epiXxXx" Kiddies (ACHTUNG: Nicht Alter, sondern verhalten!) geben wird: "Ololol Star Dreck, was für Freaks und Spasten" <-- letzter Kommentar als ich mir Star Trek Legacy kaufen wollte und in dem Gang einschwenkte ^^


----------



## Kveld (17. August 2008)

Wie dem auch sei, als wahrer Trekkie werd ich mir das Spiel sicher näher in Augenschein nehmen. Schlimm allerdings, das Emmert einräumt ,das noch Jahre ins Land ziehen können, bevor ein Release ansteht.

Hoffe ja ich bekomm mein eigenes MHN *lacht* vorzugweise Model 1 =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2008)

Er sagte _unter 3 Jahre_ und _früher als wir denken_ also sooooviel Zeit wird nicht ins land ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem gehts im Forum in ein oder 2 Threads darum das es wohl schon nächstes Jahr rauskommen könnte, manche stützen sich auf Rechnungen wie lange entwicklungszeiten dauern könnten und andere argumentieren mit dem, wohl bewusst, gewählten Jahr 2409:
Beide Theorien sind sich einige das es wohl '09 kommt, die einen argumentieren mit der Europäischen Datumsanzeige 02.04.09 also am 2. April 2009
die anderen arbeiten mit der amerikanischen Datumsanzeige als wäre das dann February, 4th 2009
Wobei ich eher denke das es näher am 2. April sein wird *gg*


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2008)

Das halte ich für Unsinn. Wenn sie, wie sie sagten, wieder bei 0 anfangen stapft niemand in paar Monaten ein brauchbares MMO aus dem Boden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2008)

Naja bei Null haben sie ja nicht angefangen Oo
Sie benutzen ja die bereits vorhandene Engine von Champions Online und müssen nur noch Content dafür machen wie Jack Emmert in der Präsentation auf der Convention gesagt hatte.
Ferner denke ich auch das sie schon länger daran sitzen und nicht erst seit der Bekanntgabe... so schnell können sie nicht mal eben ein Gameplayvideo zaubern :-) 
Die Bekanntgabe sollte glaube ich eher einfach mit der diesjährigen Star Trek Convention in Las Vegas zusammenfallen, kommt immer besser zu solch einem Ereigniss ein passendes Spiel bekanntzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Klick mich tatsächlich dürften sie schon seit Anfang des Jahre an Star Trek Online arbeiten


----------



## Draco1985 (17. August 2008)

Auch wenn die Engine schon fertig ist, dürfte 2009 ein sehr... optimistisch geschätzter Termin sein. Ich glaube nicht an ein Release vor 2010 und auch das ist noch relativ utopisch. Die Engine mag fertig sein, aber was ist mit Quests, Balancing, UI-Optimierung und dergleichen? Das kann Cryptic auch nicht eben mal aus dem Hut zaubern (oder, um im Setting zu bleiben: Aus dem Replikator ordern). Vor allem bei den Quests hoffe ich dass sie sich noch eine Menge Gedanken machen, statt den Großteil des Spiels auf Killquests aufzubauen. Weil dann wird STO eindeutig seinem Setting nicht gerecht werden.

Aber mein persönlicher Wunsch ist sowieso ein ganz anderer: Bitte lasst die Borg nicht noch tiefer sinken! Wenn ich mir den Trailer ankucke und da eine ganze Flotte an Borgschiffen sehe, dann wird mir ehrlich gesagt etwas schlecht. 2380 reicht sowas noch, um die komplette Föderation samt ihren Nachbarn systematisch auseinander zu nehmen und 30 Jahre später ist sowas eine Standard-Angriffswelle? Sind dann alle Föderationsschiffe standardmäßig mit Transphasen-Torpedos ausgestattet, oder wie? Das wär dann doch etwas zu sehr Star Wars-mäßig (heißt: Viel Geballer, dann fällt auch keinem auf dass kein Sinn dahinter steckt).


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2008)

Naja für das letztere kannst du dich bei den Schreiberlingen von Voyager bedanken, die haben die Borg immerhin so derbst verunstaltet bzw. den Overkill Joker "Futuretech" gezogen haben (Fast undurchdringliche Panzerung, Transphasentorpedos etc.)


----------



## Draco1985 (17. August 2008)

Heißt ja nicht dass die Jungs (und Mädels?) bei Cryptic nicht daraus lernen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn sie sich durch die Romane arbeiten bin ich halbwegs zuversichtlich, da wird das Bild der Borg einigermaßen gerade gerückt. Ich lese jetzt gerade die TNG-Relaunch-Reihe (Resistance, Q&A, Before Dishonor, Greater Than The Sum) und muss sagen dass zumindest im letzten Buch sehr gute Arbeit in Bezug auf dieses Thema geleistet wird. Der Autor gibt sich sichtlich Mühe, die diversen Widersprüche im Canon die Borg betreffend unter einen Hut zu bringen. Und es gelingt ihm teilweise auch sehr gut, was ich als Fan von ausschweifenden pseudo-technischen Erklärungen umso mehr zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. August 2008)

Das stimmt schon aber wenn sie, wie Jack Emmert sagte, soweit wie möglich im Kanon bleiben wollen, dürften die Borg hier schwierig werden.
Mhm ich glaub die Bücher muss ich mir auch mal zu gemüte führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. August 2008)

Das ist ja das Nette: Im Grunde haben wir zwei Darstellungen der Borg, die im Grunde beide vollwertiger Canon sind: Einmal die Darstellung aus TNG und First Contact, wo einzelne Borgkuben ganze Flotten auslöschen können und die Darstellung aus Voyager, die die Borg als imkompetent und völlig unbedrohlich hinstellt. Im Grunde kann man alles was in Voyager zu sehen war (wie es die Fans auch gerne tun, zumindest in den Foren in denen ich verkehre) auf Janeways sprichwörtliches Glück schieben und aus den Borg wieder eine Bedrohung à la First Contact und Wolf 359 machen.

Was die Bücher angeht:
Das letzte Buch ("Greater Than The Sum") habe ich gestern fertiggelesen und muss sagen: Es lohnt sich definitiv! Vor allem weil Ende des Jahres eine Trilogie erscheint, die direkt daran anknüpft (Star Trek: Destiny).

Von den anderen Büchern halte ich nicht ganz so viel.
"Resistance" ist schlechtes Fanfic-Niveau, zwar nicht vom Schreibstil, aber dafür von der Story her.
"Q&A" ist eine ganz nette Q-Geschichte (was sonst bei DEM Titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), die aber aus der Serie bekannte Elemente wiederholt (was von der Story her aber Sinn macht).
"Before Dishonor" bewegt sich vom Niveau knapp über Resistance, aber auch nur knapp. Ich sage nur: "They ATE Pluto!!!" (Jeder der das Buch liest wird wissen was ich meine und warum das so haarsträubend ist...)


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und naja, irgendwo muss sie ja glück haben... wenn sie sich schon 70.000 Lichtjahre verfliegt... das ist wohl quasi das "Ich frag nach dem Weg" Equivalent für Janeway gewesen 

Sofern ich irgendwann mal wieder Geld haben sollte werde ich mir ein paar neue Bücher zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och, sie hat ja mehrfach nach dem Weg (bzw. der Technologie für den schnellen Weg) gefragt, aber irgendwie wollte ihr keiner so richtig helfen... Der Fürsorger, seine Ex, Captain Braxton, Q, die Borg... Alles ganz böse Typen, die einer armen Frau nicht den Weg nach Hause zeigen wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte sie mal lieber einen auf Ransom gemacht, die erste Direktive und mit ihr alle Moral über Bord geworfen und sich alles mit Gewalt unter den Nagel gerissen, was sie hätte bekommen können.



> Sofern ich irgendwann mal wieder Geld haben sollte werde ich mir ein paar neue Bücher zulegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, als weiterer kleiner Appetitanreger: "Greater Than The Sum" endet quasi mit den Worten: "Widerstand ist zwecklos... aber willkommen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Interessant... ist die Psychotische Kybernetikdomina mit Universumbeherrschungsfantasien (i.e. Borgqueen und nein ich kann sie immernoch nicht leiden *schüttel*) ganz abgedreht? xD
Na egal *gg*
Gibts hier sonst keinen mehr der hier diskutieren will?
Apropos... irgendwo hatte ich doch von nem Interview gehört wo irgendwas gesagt wurde von wegen das die Föderation Tarnung benutzen darf... *mal in den Raum werf*


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Interessant... ist die Psychotische Kybernetikdomina mit Universumbeherrschungsfantasien (i.e. Borgqueen und nein ich kann sie immernoch nicht leiden *schüttel*) ganz abgedreht? xD



Nicht die Queen, eher das ganze Kollektiv (obwohl das ja dasselbe sein sollte). Wie es der Autor ausdrückte, der die Destiny-Reihe schreibt: "Wolf 359? Eine Kleinigkeit. Die Schlacht um Sektor 001? Kleinigkeit. Eine echte Borg-Invasion haben wir noch nie erlebt." Mit "Destiny" soll sich das ändern.

Ich fand die Queen nebenbei immer ganz nett, gerade weil sie (wie auch ein Voyager-Roman so nettanmerkt) das Konzept des Deus ex Machina, des sprichwörtlichen "Gottes aus der Maschine" auf sehr interessante Weise verkörpert. Leider weist ihr Charakter (wie die Borg insgesamt seit Voyager) einige Mängel auf, ohne die sie wesentlich besser rübergekommen wäre.



> Apropos... irgendwo hatte ich doch von nem Interview gehört wo irgendwas gesagt wurde von wegen das die Föderation Tarnung benutzen darf... *mal in den Raum werf*



Yeah! Cool wär's auf jeden Fall. Aber was die Romulaner wohl davon halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Die werden da wahrscheinlich garnichts von halten, auch wenn sie der Föderation EINE Tarnvorrichtung gegeben haben ist der Vertrag von Alger(n?)on eigentlich noch immer aktiv, was mich auch eher dazu verleitet eine Tarnvorrichtung auf einem anderen Föderationsschiff als der Defiant und eventuell Sektion 31 Schiffen strikt abzulehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich mochte die Queen noch nie, seit ihrem Auftritt in First Contact...
Die Einführung von ihr hat meiner Meinung nach den Borg einen großen Schrecken genommen... vorher waren sie der große Unbekannte Feind, ein Kollektiv, Milliarden von Gedanken zu einem verschmolzen. DAS sprühte richtige Bedrohung aus, dieses große Gebilde, Milliarden von Wesen und doch nur ein Geist... und dann kam die Queen und alles wurde nur noch irgendwie zu einer Art Zickenkrieg, eine die alle Kontrolliert, ein oberstes Fieses Wesen...
Von dem Zeitpunkt an waren die Borg nicht mehr wirklich etwas... sie waren wie jeder andere Gegner dem die Föderation gegenüberstand... die Klingonen mit ihrem Kanzler... die Romulaner und ihr Praetor... das Dominion und ihre Gründer... sie wurden nur noch zu einem Volk von vielen, mit einer vollkommen psychotischen Kybernetikdomina an der Macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die werden da wahrscheinlich garnichts von halten, auch wenn sie der Föderation EINE Tarnvorrichtung gegeben haben ist der Vertrag von Alger(n?)on eigentlich noch immer aktiv, was mich auch eher dazu verleitet eine Tarnvorrichtung auf einem anderen Föderationsschiff als der Defiant und eventuell Sektion 31 Schiffen strikt abzulehnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, in etwa darauf wollte ich hinaus... Möglich dass (wenn den die Föderation wirklich Tarnung haben wird) das romulanische Reich nicht mehr in der Form eines großen Machtblocks existiert. Vielleicht haben es die Klingonen geschluckt (s. die alternative Zukunft aus dem TNG-Finale), vielleicht ist es an einem Bürgerkrieg zerbrochen (mein persönlicher Favorit nach der Endsituation in Nemesis), vielleicht gehören die Romulaner mittlerweile zur Föderation (auch wenn das unwahrscheinlich ist)... Wer weiß.

Ich warte da übrigens immer noch gespannt auf die angekündigte Zeitlinie von 2379 bis 2409, die Cryptic nach und nach veröffentlichen wollte.



> Und ich mochte die Queen noch nie, seit ihrem Auftritt in First Contact...
> Die Einführung von ihr hat meiner Meinung nach den Borg einen großen Schrecken genommen... vorher waren sie der große Unbekannte Feind, ein Kollektiv, Milliarden von Gedanken zu einem verschmolzen. DAS sprühte richtige Bedrohung aus, dieses große Gebilde, Milliarden von Wesen und doch nur ein Geist... und dann kam die Queen und alles wurde nur noch irgendwie zu einer Art Zickenkrieg, eine die alle Kontrolliert, ein oberstes Fieses Wesen...
> Von dem Zeitpunkt an waren die Borg nicht mehr wirklich etwas... sie waren wie jeder andere Gegner dem die Föderation gegenüberstand... die Klingonen mit ihrem Kanzler... die Romulaner und ihr Praetor... das Dominion und ihre Gründer... sie wurden nur noch zu einem Volk von vielen, mit einer vollkommen psychotischen Kybernetikdomina an der Macht
> 
> ...



Dass ist das was ich mit Mängeln des Charakters meinte. Erst wollte sie Picard als "Lover", dann war sie die Zicken-Königin mit der sich Janeway regelmäßig rumschlagen "durfte".

Aber die ursprüngliche Idee hat was: Ein wirklich unsterbliches Wesen, dessen Wahrnehmung sich über die ganze Ausbreitung des Kollektivs erstreckt und dass die Intelligenz von Billiarden Drohnen kombiniert - eine echte Verkörperung des Kollektivs eben, nicht nur ein "Gesicht des Feindes", sondern wirklich ein ordnender Faktor. Das wäre so nah an einem "lebenden Gott" dran, wie es einer Rasse überhaupt möglich sein kann. Zwar keine Gefahr für die echten Pseudo-Götter wie Q, aber sehr nahe an der Allmacht dran.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Das Konzept an sich ist auch gut und hat was aber meiner Meinung nach passt dies nicht auf die Borg, weil es sie von einer Gesamtgroßen Bedrohung auf eine übermächtige Privatarmee reduziert hat welche dem Willen einer einzigen Person vollkommen hörig sind, wie die Queen selbst sagte: "I am the Borg... I am the Collective. I bring order to chaos"... für mich ist dabei eine große Bedrohung und irgendwie der Sinn des Kollektivs abhanden gekommen... Ja sie haben keine Individualität und Teil des Kollektivs aber dieses Kollektiv untersteht einzig nur ihrem Willen. Das ist es was mich daran stört, das sie von einem Kollektiven Geist, von dem Kollektiven Streben nach Perfektion, nach Technologie, nach Ordnung nur noch dem Willen einer einzigen Person unterliegen, welche auch noch vollkommen ihre Individualität behalten hat und sich wirklich wie eine 'Queen' aufführt.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Diese Diskussion hab ich schon mehrfach geführt. Ich finde man kann es von zwei Seiten sehen: Du siehst es so, dass die Queen das Kollektiv "befehligt", ich sehe es so, dass die Befehle die die Queen gibt Entscheidungen des Kollektivs sind. Wie sie selbst sagt: "Ich bringe Ordnung in das Chaos." Die Queen repräsentiert IMO den Teil des Kollektivgeists, der Entscheidungen fällt. Der Teil, der die Erfahrung der paar Tausend Drohnen die für eine bestimmte Problemstellung relevant sind zu einem Gesamtplan verbindet.

Ich stimme allerdings zu, dass diese "Ideal-Version" der Queen die ich als Kern des Konzeptes ansehe wenig mit dem zu tun hat was man in First Contact oder Voyager sah. Als ich das erste Mal First Contact gesehen habe dachte ich mir gegen Ende auch: "Was zur Hölle soll an Picard so toll sein, dass ein Wesen mit Zugriff auf einen Großteil der Galaxis ausgerechnet IHN zu seinem/ihrem 'Gleichgestellten' machen will?" Oder wie die Queen Janeways Namen auszusprechen pflegt, als würde da so etwas wie ein ganzes Leben des gegenseitigen Hasses zwischen den beiden existieren. Dabei ist Janeway nur ein Captain der Sternenflotte von vielen (und nicht mal ein besonders kompetenter wenn ich das mal so sagen darf). Diese unangebrachte "persönliche" Ebene des Konflikts passt wirklich nicht zu den Borg.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Hoffen wir einfach das Cryptic sich nach den Future-Janeway Events sich dazu entschieden hat, dass die restlichen Queenklone mit Unimatrix 01 pulverisiert wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

So wie ich das verstanden hatte kann die Queen aus jeder beliebigen Drohne erschaffen werden, selbst aus den männlichen und Geschlchtslosen. Letzteres braucht zwar etwas "Umgestaltungsarbeit", aber man sieht ja ständig dass die Borg wahre MEISTER der Schönheitsoperationen sind. Noch mehr als die Son'a. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Waren das nicht immer nur Klone einer bestimmten Persönlichkeit und Rasse die sich am besten dafür geeignet hatte bzw. welche wohl damals die Borg erschaffen hat und sich dann als Herrscher integriert hatten?
Ich würde Cryptic die Füße küssen, sollten sie sich entscheiden die Queen auszulassen xD


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Ich würd sie auch am liebsten rausgelassen wissen, aber wohl aus anderen Gründen. Mir wär es auch lieber gewesen, wenn z.B. Blizzard Illidan und Co. nicht in WoW reingepackt hätte, zumindest nicht als Instanzbosse. Normale Spieler sind das Fußvolk, die sind zu unwichtig um in der Liga der wirklichen Großen mitzuspielen. Bei STO sehe ich das ähnlich: Die "Durchschnittscaptains" hatten auch nie was mit der Queen herself zu tun, also brauchen die Spieler die auch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die Schaffung der Queen angeht: Ich empfehle die Romane "Homecoming", "The Farther Shore" (beide VOY, spielen direkt nach Endgame), "Resistance" (nur der Vollständigkeit halber, wie gesagt das Buch ist mies) und "Greater Than The Sum".

Im Canon gabs ja keine definitive Aussage dazu (abgesehen von einer Queen die sich selbst als Angehörige von Spezies 110 oder so bezeichnet hat), in diesen Romanen wird nahegelegt, dass eine neue Queen unter den zur Verfügung stehenden Drohnen ausgewählt wird, nano- und gentechnisch verändert wird und ggf. vorher 'ne "Geschlechtsumwandlung" bekommt. Der Einheitslook rührt nicht daher, dass die Queens alle zur selben Rasse gehören, sondern kommt von diesen Modifikationen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Naja mir gehts ja schon was auf, wenn ich sehe das die Borg im Trailer mit sovielen Schiffen angetuckelt kommen und die Föderation sogar offenbar ne Chance hat, da muss wirklich nicht noch die Queen nen "Gastauftritt" haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt, wenn ich wieder mal Geld haben sollte werde ich mir ein paar Bücher zulegen ^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (25. August 2008)

ich wünsche mir sehr das man irgendwie cardassianer spielen kann, da diese seit tng mein lieblingsvolk darstellen.
bei födi/klingonen als 2 start "völker" wirds mir drauf ankommen weche "minor races" man auswählen kann.
alles in allem freue ich mich auf das spiel.
und warum borg......... viel interessanter wäre es das dominion zu verfolgen - wer weiß was die nach den jahrzenten auf die beine gestellt haben - und ne rechnugn ist ja immer noch offen.


----------



## Draco1985 (25. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir sehr das man irgendwie cardassianer spielen kann, da diese seit tng mein lieblingsvolk darstellen.
> bei födi/klingonen als 2 start "völker" wirds mir drauf ankommen weche "minor races" man auswählen kann.



Nun, je nachdem welchen Umfang das Interface für die Charaktergenerierung hat könntest du z.B. einen Cardassianischen Sternenflottencharakter erstellen. In dem Interview das in einer News von heute verlinkt ist, sprich Emmert ja auch davon, dass man alle möglichen (humanoiden) Rassen umsetzen können soll und nennt die Möglichkeit, Rassen einzufügen die in den Serien nur mal kurz am Rande genannt wurden oder die man sich für Fanfics ausgedacht hat. Im Falle der Cardassianer, ebenso wie der Bajoraner, Andorianer (wurden ja schon gezeigt) und Vulkanier denke ich, dass sie wegen ihrer Bedeutung in den Serien zumindest eine prominente Möglichkeit für Spielercharaktere sein werden.



> alles in allem freue ich mich auf das spiel.



Dito. Im Grunde könnte das Spiel die Offenbarung für Trek-Fans im MMO-Genre werden, die seinerzeit Bridge Commander bei den Simulationen war. Wenn Cryptic es gut hinbekommt zumindest.



> und warum borg......... viel interessanter wäre es das dominion zu verfolgen - wer weiß was die nach den jahrzenten auf die beine gestellt haben - und ne rechnugn ist ja immer noch offen.



Die Borg sind nunmal die Über-Rasse von Star Trek (na gut, wenn man mal die Unsterblichen wie Q, Trelane und Co. weglässt) und auch die Rasse mit der in letzter Zeit am meisten Schindluder getrieben wurde. Insofern kann ich jeden verstehen, der sich Sorgen um die Darstellung der Borg in STO macht. Aber stimmt, das Dominion ist auch eine interessante Fraktion und ich würde wetten dass die sich in einem Addon als spielbare Fraktion wiederfinden könnten.


----------



## Pander (26. August 2008)

Huhu

ist eigentlich schon bekannt ob man sein Schiff (auf Klingonen oder Föderationenseite) mit Tarnvorrichtung ausstatten kann? 

Ich würde das wirklich spannend finden. Hat da jemand schon was zu gelesen/gehört?


----------



## Vatenkeist (26. August 2008)

ich denke ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige cardassia-fan

das man als cardassianer bei der sternenflotte dienen soll erscheint mir unglaubwürdig - dasselbe gilt für klingonen.
30 jahre nach nemesis wäre es natürlich nett zu wissen in welche richtung sich cardassia entwickelt hat - evtl haben ja die künstlerischen und philosophischen merkmale die oberhand gewonnen - immerhinw ar das militär nur so stark da es an lebensraum und ressourcen mangelte.
ist das chintoka system zurückgegeben worden?
evtl besteht nun eine vereinbarung bzw allianz zwischen föderation und den klingonen (ich glaiube nciht das die klingonen eine ally mit cardassia machen würden)
wäre natürlich ein traum mal eine keldon zu kommandieren - dafür würd ich jahrelang auf ner hideki die gänge polieren ^^



ps. ich habe sehr lange strafleet command gespielt 1,2 und op dazu klingon academy deswegen freue ich mich auch aufs "pvp" ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

/vote for Star Trek Forum ^^

Naja, wenn es gut läuft vielleicht kriegen wir irgendwann die Cardassianer als AddOn, genauso wie die Romulaner, Ferengi usw. 
Würde sehr witzig werden, wenn wirklich am ende der ganze Alpha und Beta Quadrant mit den Völkern da sein wird, was erstmal reicht...
Das Dominion würde sich noch für ein paar lustige Mission anbieten, Sensorflüge am/im/um Wurmloch


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> ich denke ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige cardassia-fan



Hmm, kann ich ad hoc nicht sagen. Die die in den anderen Foren die ich kenne am meisten auffallen sind Romulaner-Fans, den Rest erkennt man nicht so leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> das man als cardassianer bei der sternenflotte dienen soll erscheint mir unglaubwürdig - dasselbe gilt für klingonen.
> 30 jahre nach nemesis wäre es natürlich nett zu wissen in welche richtung sich cardassia entwickelt hat - evtl haben ja die künstlerischen und philosophischen merkmale die oberhand gewonnen - immerhinw ar das militär nur so stark da es an lebensraum und ressourcen mangelte.
> ist das chintoka system zurückgegeben worden?
> evtl besteht nun eine vereinbarung bzw allianz zwischen föderation und den klingonen (ich glaiube nciht das die klingonen eine ally mit cardassia machen würden)



Nun, ich kann da nur aus Fanfic-Erfahrung sprechen...

Was ich mir zusammengedichtet hatte war, dass Cardassia nach dem Krieg von der Föderation neu aufgebaut wurde und viele Cardassianer sich der Sternenflotte sehr verbunden fühlen.

In besagter Fanfic hatte ich auch einen Cardassianer an der Taktik eines Sternenflottenschiffes, das rein zufällig (wirklich) ungefähr zur selben Zeit unterwegs ist in der STO spielt. Nicht als Sternenflottenoffizier, sondern als Kandidat eines Offizier-Austauschprogramms (wir erinnern uns, sowas gabs auch schonmal mit den Klingonen).



> wäre natürlich ein traum mal eine keldon zu kommandieren - dafür würd ich jahrelang auf ner hideki die gänge polieren ^^



Hmm, ich bleib bei den wunderschönen Föderationspötten und schrubb da fleißig die Decks um eines Tages auf der Enterprise dienen zu dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ps. ich habe sehr lange strafleet command gespielt 1,2 und op dazu klingon academy deswegen freue ich mich auch aufs "pvp" ^^



Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus, aber bei mir war's eher Bridge Commander, weswegen ich den Schiffskampf wesentlich interessanter finde als den Bodenkampf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Ich find beides interessant, also Bodenkampf und Raumkampf... hab auch viel Away Team gespielt aber was ich wirklich gut finden würde wenn die Steuerung ein wenig an das alte '25th Anniversary' oder 'Judgement Rites' angelehnt werden würde, da hat mir die Steuerung wirklich sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Draco1985 (27. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich find beides interessant, also Bodenkampf und Raumkampf... hab auch viel Away Team gespielt aber was ich wirklich gut finden würde wenn die Steuerung ein wenig an das alte '25th Anniversary' oder 'Judgement Rites' angelehnt werden würde, da hat mir die Steuerung wirklich sehr gut gefallen



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Bodenkämpfe in Star Trek eher unspektakulär. Das passt IMO bei Star Wars besser. Das unmotivierte Phaser-/Disruptorstrahlen austauschen stinkt doch mächtig ab im Vergleich zu den majetätischen Raumschiffen, die sich gegenseitig umkreisen und Waffenfeuer austauschen.

Mal davon abgesehen würde ich mich in Star Trek in einem Feuerkampf fast schon nackt fühlen... Keine Rüstung, kein Schutz vor feindlichem Feuer, gar nichts. Und Deckung kann umgangen werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Mh, die Kämpfe mit den Viidianern auf der Voyager fand ich schon recht ansprechend...

Wenn man nicht gut genug ist und den Feind vorher erledigt oder sich zurückzieht ist klar das man dann ziemlich arm dran ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiemgard (16. September 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> ps. ich habe sehr lange strafleet command gespielt 1,2 und op dazu klingon academy deswegen freue ich mich auch aufs "pvp" ^^



ui da kommen erinnerungen hoch "schwelg"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss ich mal wieder installieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (16. September 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> ui da kommen erinnerungen hoch "schwelg"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohh ich auch das war Fun ich trau mich nie Eve anzufangen wegen dem Suchtfaktor denn ich liebe alles vom alten Elite, XWing, Wing Commander bis Freelancer und Darkstar One.


----------



## taribar (17. September 2008)

ich hoffe das Star Trek Online auch ein Suchtfaktor hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kveld (26. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Bodenkämpfe in Star Trek eher unspektakulär. Das passt IMO bei Star Wars besser. Das unmotivierte Phaser-/Disruptorstrahlen austauschen stinkt doch mächtig ab im Vergleich zu den majetätischen Raumschiffen, die sich gegenseitig umkreisen und Waffenfeuer austauschen.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen würde ich mich in Star Trek in einem Feuerkampf fast schon nackt fühlen... Keine Rüstung, kein Schutz vor feindlichem Feuer, gar nichts. Und Deckung kann umgangen werden...
> 
> ...



Nun, ich erinnere mich an eine DS9 Folge, in dem Bodenkampf alles andere als unspektakulär war. The Siege of AR-558 - wo Nog sein Bein verlor, gings ganz schön heftig zur Sache...


----------



## Vatenkeist (2. Oktober 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> ui da kommen erinnerungen hoch "schwelg"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und shcon mal wieder ne runde geflogen?

ich weis noch ganz genau wie ich mir klingon academy für 119,95 DM ausm laden geholt hab.
habs ewig lange gespielt und online - fand die makros so geil die man machen konnte.

was ich leider nie gespielt hab is bridge commander - evtl verkauft das hier wer?

und wer von euch hier hat Birth of the Federation gezockt? bzw spielst noch ab und an und hat ggf patch damits auf xp läuft?

gerne auch per pn ^^


----------



## Kiemgard (2. Oktober 2008)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bridge Commander ist ein cooles game, vor allem mit dem Kobayashi Maru Mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiemgard (2. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens! http://bridgecommander.filefront.com/ ist eine klasse seite für STBC Mods (wers noch nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

Tja, Cryptic wurde jetzt ja offensichtlich von Atari/Infogrames aufgekauft...
Ich bin da sehr skeptisch ob das jetzt noch wirklich was wird ._.
Immerhin stehen die Jungs und Mädels von Cryptic jetzt doch unter einem Gewissen Druck, das möglichst viele Spieler und somit auch möglichst der Maximale Gewinn ausgeschöpft wird und irgendwie bahnt sich mir eine Schreckensvision von einem MMO wie jedes andere an... nur dieses mal mit anderen Farben und Phasern statt Schwertern, damit ja auch jeder Arsch und Idiot spielt und Geld für Atari reinbringt...


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man abwarten sollte.

Als EA damals Mythic geschluckt hat, hieß es doch auch ständig: "Warhammer Online ist erledigt!", "EA macht das Spiel kaputt!" und dergleichen. Und letztendlich wurde WAR doch auch sehr gut. Zwar nicht unbedingt meine Art Spiel, aber gut ist es trotzdem, das muss man anerkennen.

Letztendlich muss sich erstmal zeigen, wieviel Druck Atari überhaupt ausübt (wenn überhaupt). Ich werd nicht in Panik verfallen, solange sich nicht deutlich negative Zeichen häufen. Dafür war das letzte, was man von Cryptic gehört hat doch zu positiv:

1. Es wird KEIN "traditionelles, levelbasiertes System" geben. (YEAH!!!)
2. Die Schiffe werden dahingehend balanciert, dass Schwadronen von kleinen "Jägern" (Birds of Prey, etc.) auch große Schiffe ausschalten können.

Ich sage erstmal nur: Danke Cryptic, ihr entwickelt das Spiel ganz genau in meine Richtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens: Ich empfehle jedem Trek-Fan für die Wartezeit ausdrücklich die "Destiny"-Bücher, die ich weiter vorne ja schonmal angesprochen hatte. Nach dieser Trilogie wird die Föderation nicht mehr das sein, was sie vorher war (und ich meine das durchaus wörtlich). Die Borg laufen hier ein allerletztes Mal wirklich zur Hochform auf (und auch das ist wörtlich zu nehmen). Einziger Nachteil an dieser Reihe: Es gibt sie gerade mal auf Englisch, ob und wann sie auf Deutsch erscheint, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

Es geht nur darum, das mit einem "großen Geldgeber" das ganze viel zu schnell in Richtung "Hauptsache so viele Kunden wie nur irgendmöglich sammeln" verfallen kann, weil Atari natürlich Geld, viel Geld, sehen will wie jeder andere große Konzern, der einen kleineren Aufkauft und diese Prozedur geht leider grundsätzlich immer auf Kosten der Ursprünglichen Idee und der Ursprünglichen Zielgruppe in Richtung WoWieserung... weil auch Atari weiß, die Leute kennen das, die Leute schätzen das, also bieten wir ihnen das und zwar im Weltraum...
Mit Atari im Nacken von Cryptic hab ich die Furcht das es einfach zu sehr zu "just another MMO" wird, nur mit Phasern anstatt Schwertern, das halt Star Trek draufsteht aber Star Trek nicht mehr drin steckt.
Abgesehen davon ist es nicht unbedingt förderlich für das Vertrauen, wenn man weiß das Atari bzw. Infogrames noch vor einigen Monaten kurz vor der Insolvenz stand...


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß, eigentlich sollte ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen - eigentlich bin ich ja auch eher jemand, der alle Veränderungen nach ihrem Worst-Case-Scenario beurteilt (und das ist es ja im Grunde, was du da zeichnest). Vielleicht will ich einfach nicht wahrhaben, dass STO auch spielerisch den Bach runter gehen könnte, wie seinerzeit SWG. Aber ich hab mir fest vorgenommen, wenigstens mit dem Fluchen zu warten, bis sich echte Änderungen am Konzept abzeichnen.

Bisher gefällt mir das was Cryptic zusammenklöppelt ja ganz gut (okay, die Grafikengine könnte besser sein, aber ich hab keinen Bock auf ein zweites Lagfest wie zu Beginn von WAR, also geht das auch in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Falls sich da jetzt was ändert, bin ich der erste (na gut, der zweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der aufschreit. Bis dahin hab ich als Trek-Fan mit dem elften Film mehr als genug Stoff zum aufregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem: Rein theoretisch (wenn auch optimistisch gedacht), könnte jemand bei Atari endlich mal einsehen, dass man sich vom WoW-Kuchen keine großen Stücke mehr klauen kann und mit Nische ebenso gut oder sogar noch besser fährt als mit Mainstream. Und mit dem Trek-Franchise und deren Fanbase im Rücken können sie eigentlich genausogut die konsequente Linie fahren, ein Spiel für die Fans zu machen und sich über jeden Nicht-Fan zu freuen, der ein Abo abschließt...

Boah, so viel Optimismus von mir und in einem einzigen Post... Ich glaub ich kuck wirklich zu viel Trek, meine nihilistische Lebenseinstellung beginnt, sich aufzulösen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2008)

Das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich, das jemand wie Atari bzw. Infogrames auch nur irgendetwas einsieht und NICHT auf den WoW-Zug aufspringen will wie alle anderen? 
Es gibt genug Beispiele von Atari und Infogrames und die Verschmolzene Firma die ziemlich fürn Appel sind und genug zeigen, was diese Firma alles NICHT kann... aber wie ich im offiziellen Forum geschrieben habe:

Let us hope Atari is smart enough to just pump in the Money and not trying to put theire grumpy, muddy fingers into it...

Und das Problem ist, soviel wissen wir von dem Konzept bzw. wie es aussehen sollte oder wie es letztendlich im Spiel ist ja garnicht... sie könnten quasi das ganze Spiel umbauen und es würde erst nach Release bekannt werden, dass da etwas nicht so stimmt, wenn einer der Cryptic Mitarbeiter plaudert...


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich, das jemand wie Atari bzw. Infogrames auch nur irgendetwas einsieht und NICHT auf den WoW-Zug aufspringen will wie alle anderen?



Sie haben sich erst NACH dem Entwicklungsbeginn von STO und relativ kurz vor Release von CO eingekauft. Das deutet - für mich - darauf hin, dass sie (wie eben EA bei WAR) primär ihren Namen auf der Packung haben und was von den zu erwartenden Profiten abgreifen wollen und das bei Projekten, das schon zu großen Teilen fertig entwickelt sind (sprich: nicht mehr so viele Investitionen verschlingen).



> Let us hope Atari is smart enough to just pump in the Money and not trying to put theire grumpy, muddy fingers into it...



Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass sie vorhaben Cryptic da groß ins Handwerk zu pfuschen. Immerhin dürfte ein Grund für den Kauf Cryptics Ruf als MMO-erfahrenes Entwicklerstudio sein und damit ein Pferd, auf das man seine Kohle ruhig setzen kann - es macht das Rennen schon ganz von alleine.



> Und das Problem ist, soviel wissen wir von dem Konzept bzw. wie es aussehen sollte oder wie es letztendlich im Spiel ist ja garnicht... sie könnten quasi das ganze Spiel umbauen und es würde erst nach Release bekannt werden, dass da etwas nicht so stimmt, wenn einer der Cryptic Mitarbeiter plaudert...



Das bisschen was wir wissen gefällt mir wie gesagt. Und wenn sich da noch was ändert, dann werden wir es merken. Entweder weil das offen gesagt wird, oder weil auf einmal widersprüchliche oder gar keine Infos mehr kommen. Zudem steht das Konzept firmenintern schon. Das muss es, damit die Leute überhaupt mit der Arbeit anfangen können. Wenn jetzt noch was geändert würde, dann kostet das Zeit und Geld. Und zumindest den Zeitfaktor würden wir mitbekommen - in Form einer oder mehrerer Verschiebungen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2008)

In der großen Presseerklärung steht doch schon etwas von einem Release in 2010 statt wie ausgeplaudert 2009 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> In der großen Presseerklärung steht doch schon etwas von einem Release in 2010 statt wie ausgeplaudert 2009
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soweit ich mich erinnere, war doch bisher von keinem festen Termin die Rede?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2008)

"Fest" war der Termin so gesehen nicht aber es wurde auch mittlerweile immer wieder bestätigt "2009 ist Ziel" und ja, Atari oder Infogrames oder wie die sich jetzt auch immer nennen wollen hat aber offensichtlich direkt erstmal gesagt "2009 - 1 Spiel, 2010 - Nächstes Spiel damit das Geld von beiden weiterfließt bzw. das erste Spiel nicht deswegen sofort "verfällt", 2011 - Da wird euch auch irgendwas noch einfallen was für ein Spiel ihr da hinklatschen könnt!"


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Dezember 2008)

Okay, ich hör von 2009 zwar grad zum ersten Mal, aber gut. Wär schön gewesen, aber gerechnet hab ich nicht damit.

Wie gesagt, nenn mich optimistisch, aber noch seh ich persönlich da nichts bei STO kippen, egal wie sehr ich mich auch bemühe. Die Geschichte mit Atari ist zwar nicht unbedingt ideal (große Konzerne im Rücken beeinflussen Entwicklerstudios meistens negativ, da hast du Recht), aber direkte Konsequenzen für das Gameplay kann man IMO noch nicht draus ableiten. Aber ich werd die nächsten News zu STO sicher mit diesen Infos im Hinterkopf verfolgen. Insofern, danke für die Erläuterung.

Ich glaube der Moment an dem ich sage: "Das Spiel werd ich nicht anfassen!" wird sowieso erst kommen, falls Cryptic ankündigt, doch ein "traditionelles" (Itemgrind-) MMO draus machen zu wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2008)

Nicole/Awen hatte es jetzt öfters nochmals bestätigt das Herbst 2009 sein soll aber in der Pressemitteilung heißt es halt 2010...


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir den entsprechenden Thread auch endlich mal zu Gemüte geführt. Naja, die Aussagen von "Awen" entsprechen typischem Marketing-Geblubber, darauf geb ich keinen Cent. Wenigstens DAS hab ich aus WoW und WAR gelernt.

Das mit dem Release... Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass "2009" sich als "4. Quartal 2009" liest, ergänzt durch ein "Wenn alles gut läuft". Selbst wenn es also 2010 wird, dann ist das immer noch ziemlich im Rahmen. Nervös werd ich persönlich erst ab ca. 2011-2012.

Und im MMO-Sektor würde ich soweiso keinen Termin ernst nehmen, der noch nie verschoben wurde. Denk mal daran, wie oft WAR verschoben wurde. Und das war letztendlich immer noch zu früh draußen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2008)

Auf jeden Fall dürfte wohl feststehen das wir eine andere Stimme als Computer bekommen werden:

http://www.trekzone.de/sys/frontend/index....4&stat_id=2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. Dezember 2008)

Autsch, da geht noch eine Trek-Legende von uns...

Allerdings war ich nie ein sonderlich großer Fan ihrer Auftritte onscreen. Vor allem Lwaxana Troi konnte ich nie wirklich leiden.

Naja, gegen eine neue Computerstimme hab ich persönlich nichts, in-Universe ist es sowieso ziemlich seltsam, dass die Sternenflotte bei all den Upgrades an ihren Computersystemen niemals die Sprachsoftware ausgetauscht hat. Wenn man sich dagegen die EMHs ankuckt... Da gibts doch fast jeden Monat ein neues Modell, komplett mit neuem Erscheinungsbild.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2008)

Das MHN bekommt aber auch eine Stimme passend zum Aussehen und zum Umgang mit den Patienten, der Computer muss sich ja nicht darum kümmern, er muss nur antworten... daher ist es überflüssig eine andere Stimme zu holen, wenn die alte sowieso so nett klingt *gg*


----------



## Draco1985 (26. Dezember 2008)

So, auf der offiziellen Website findet sich jetzt eine Vorstellung des ersten "neuen" Schiffes der Sternenflotte. Das "Neu" steht deswegen in Anführungszeichen, weil ich es - trotz der enthusiasitischen Reaktionen darauf, die ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann - bestenfalls als Sovereign-Refit ansehe. Immerhin, die visuellen Unterschiede sind absolut vernachlässigbar. Da fällt es schwer, das Schiff als eine komplett neue Klasse anzusehen.

Oder sehe ich das vollkommen falsch?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt weißt du warum es bisher nur eine Registrierungsnummer hat und keinen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon muss ich sagen das die Nummer "NCC 91001" zu verblüffend einem "9.10.01" oder in unserem Datumsformat "01.10.09" ähnelt, was das wohl zu bedeuten hat? ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (27. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Datum hatte ich schon im offiziellen Forum gelesen. Ist eine ganzn nette Theorie, ich hoffe dass sie sich bewahrheitet. Aber ausgehen würde ich davon nicht unbedingt.

Wie gesagt, mich sagt das Design einfach nicht zu. Ich hatte auf etwas gehofft, was stärker in die Richtung "NX-01-A" geht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Zumindest als Geplantes Datum könnte ich es mir vorstellen... ob sie es auch wirklich einhalten können ist dann die andere Frage, denn planen kann man ja viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... ist halt die erste von vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte ab was wir bis zum release und darüber hinaus noch spendiert kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2008)

Übrigens hab ich grad noch ein paar Screenshots gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch drei als Beispiel für Customization




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und warum kriegt eine mir unbekannte Seite mehr Screenshots als "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" soll das wohl etwas bedeuten?
Denn ich bezweifle das die Seite die Bilder "einfach so" bei den Links zur NX gefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Referenz: STO Center


----------



## Lukasks (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich bin der verantwortliche Administrator von sto-center. 

Zu diesem Portal muss ich sagen, es war mir bis eben völlig unbekannt. 

Wir sind eine Community-Seite rein auf Star Trek Online ausgerichtet und beschäftigen uns so gut wie nur damit. Daher ist es für uns einfacher Inhalte zu finden die andere Seiten nicht finden. 
Wir haben bei der News zu den Bildern beschrieben wie wir sie gefunden haben und arbeiten nicht insgeheim mit Cryptic zusammen um zufällig Informationen zu verbreiten. Das würde ja einfacher gehen.

Das nur mal zur Klarstellung! 

PS: Wir suchen auch Unterstützung für dieses Projekt: Englisch-Deutsch übersetzter News Moderatoren usw. 
Wer Interesse hat kann sich gern melden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Es sollte keine Beleidigung sein, sondern als Seitenhieb auf den Anspruch des "Portals für Online-Spiele" sein... mehr nicht, also nicht gegen euch sondern gegen diese hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es tut mir ehrlich leid, wenn dies anders aufgefasst wurde, ich sollte meine Sticheleien besser kennzeichnen passiert mir zu häufig das man mich missversteht.

Ich werde das oben anpassen, damit keiner noch auf dumme Ideen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukasks (29. Dezember 2008)

Dann ist ja alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe meinen Beitrag auch editiert. 

PS: Schaut euch das Video an Cryptic at Work ist auch noch sehr unbekannt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Screens sehen ja richtig schee aus ^^

wär ich Startrek fan weniger abgeneigt, würd ichs mir holen xD

würds auch zocken, aber es gibt in nächster zeit soviele ENDGEILE mmos....

Darkfall SGW und was weiss ich ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Und seit gestern ist ein weiteres Stück der Geschichte Online und Tal'Aura hats zeitliche gesegnet... ich denke es wird klar sein, dass der Abgesandte von Imperatorin Donatra der Mörder sein dürfte ^^ Und ich hoffe das Donatra das Romulanische Sternenimperium wieder als das erstarken lässt was es einmal war und die miesen Klingonen abwehren wird... es wäre das schlimmste mit für mich, wenn die Romulaner komplett weggefegt würden (auch weil ich sie irgendwann in einem AddOn mal spielen wollen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> es wäre das schlimmste mit für mich, wenn die Romulaner komplett weggefegt würden (auch weil ich sie irgendwann in einem AddOn mal spielen wollen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaja, die gute alte Mantel-und-Degen-Taktik ist schon... "faszinierend", nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange man dann vernünftig aussehende Warbirds fliegen kann und nicht mit der eingedellten Visage der Scimitar-Klasse im Highend leben muss, würde ich das wirklich auch mal in Erwägung ziehen. Wie hieß diese echt tolle Fan-Kreation nochmal? Ker'chan-Klasse? SO müssen Warbirds Post-2400 aussehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Ach ich gebe mich gerne mit einer guten alten D'deridex A zufrieden und wenn es sein muss mit der Norexan/Valdore
Und ja ich hoffe, das es keine 2te Scimitar oder sogar mehr davon geben wird, das Ding war einfach pottenhäßlich und unpraktisch...


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ja ich hoffe, das es keine 2te Scimitar oder sogar mehr davon geben wird, das Ding war einfach pottenhäßlich und unpraktisch...



/agree

Aber soweit ich weiß sind die in Serie gegangen, oder sollten es zumindest. Ich kann mich aus einem Roman an den zynischen Kommentar Rikers erinnern, dass die Romulaner diese Dinger ursprünglich als Superwaffe gegen die Gründer gebaut hätten, Shinzon aber "praktischerweise" alle außer dem Prototypen zerstört haben soll. "Praktisch" deswegen, weil dadurch kein Aas mehr nach den ANDEREN Thalaron-bewehrten Super-Schlachtkreuzern gefragt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2009)

Dann sage ich es mal so, als Föderationsoffiziere haben wir ein verdammtes Ziel... wipe out every trace of reman technology and this scimitar super thingies...


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (4. Januar 2009)

Könnte es nicht vieleicht sein das The Old Republic Sto die Suppe etwas versalzen könnte?! Ich weis das zwar das STO besser wird ( Instinkt) aber ich glaube auch das ein 08/15 WOW Wechsler eher auf Zack zack Lichtschwert und dein Kopf ist ab steht! Ntürlich will ich solche Spieler die nichts komplexes mögen und nichtmal wissen wer Scotty ist auch nicht bei STO haben da ich großen Wert auf RPG in StO lege aber trotzdem irgendwie bedrohlich!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke nicht... STO wird vielleicht dieses Jahr erscheinen und TOR frühestens Ende 2010...


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (4. Januar 2009)

Da hast du recht bis dahin sind glaube ich alle Spieler auf die MMos verteilt und da wird nicht stürmendes mehr in den Olymp durchbrechen! Denn mittlerweile versucht sich ja eder an MMos


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (4. Januar 2009)

Weis jemand ob mein Lieblingsort Rura Penthe auch enthaltens sein wird?

(info):
Rura Penthe ist ein eisiger Planetoid in einem trinären Planetensystem im Beta-Quadranten. Auch als der "Friedhof der Fremden" bekannt, ist er eine Hochsicherheitsstrafkolonie des Klingonischen Imperiums. 

Die meist zu lebenslänglicher Haft verurteilten Gefangenen werden zum unterirdischen Abbau von Dilithium eingesetzt. Es ist eine körperlich harte Arbeit, die nur wenige Häftlinge länger als ein Jahr überstehen. 

Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass ein fliehender Häftling auf der Oberfläche, auf der ständig Temperaturen unter 0 Grad Celsius herrschen, nicht lange überleben kann. Das Ausbrechen der Insassen wird nur durch ein Magnetfeld mit verhindert, das den Einsatz von Transportern unterdrückt. Dies wird auch durch so genannte Transporterscrambler bewerkstelligt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

Der Planet kam soweit ich mich erinnern kann doch in einem Film vor oder ( also halt net Serie ) ??

gaaaaaanz dunkel in einer ecke meines Gedächtnissen  xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2009)

Zu Spezifischen Orten haben sie noch nicht wirklich viel gesagt...


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Das ist mir klar aber sie haben doch schon die Berreiche bekannt gegeben. Ich hoffe das sie dann nichts in dem Quadranten weglassen! Obwohl es wäre aber schwer jeden kleinen Asteroiden zu importieren!


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar aber sie haben doch schon die Berreiche bekannt gegeben. Ich hoffe das sie dann nichts in dem Quadranten weglassen! Obwohl es wäre aber schwer jeden kleinen Asteroiden zu importieren!



Es wurde mal in 'nem Interview gesagt, dass "Fans sich auf bekannte Orte freuen" dürften. Als Beispiele waren AFAIR Quo'nos, Bajor und Vulkan genannt, bin aber nicht voll und ganz sicher. Neben der Erde auf Föderationsseite macht Quo'nos als klingonische Heimatwelt ja auch Sinn.

Und was Rura Penthe angeht, würde ich schätzen dass es reinkommt, allein weil es auf klingonischem Territorium nicht so eine inflationäre Auswahl an bekannten Orten gibt. Aber das ist deutlich ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

[attachment=6382:RuraPent...plex2152.jpg]Es könnte aber auch sein das zum STO Zeitpunkt Rura Penthe zerstört wurde oder es ausser betrieb ist , was sehr schade wäre da ich gerne die Minen beschauen würde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2009)

Also mir Gefallen auf jeden Fall die neuen Screenshots sehr! Das einzige was mir im ersten Moment etwas befremdlich vorkam war bei "Ask Cryptic" den Hauch davon das es scheint als würde man als Spieler eine Art "Fuhrpark" besitzen und daher sein Schiff immer wechseln können aber ich denke das wird sich schon irgendwie einrenken oder es war nur doof ausgedrückt ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2009)

http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/star-trek...nterview?page=1

Hier noch ein kleines Interview mit Craig Zinkievich


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Januar 2009)

Na? Wer von euch hat denn schon eine Geschichte abgeschickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (16. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Na? Wer von euch hat denn schon eine Geschichte abgeschickt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du den Wettbewerb zum Thema Planetenerforschung meinst: Ich habs eigentlich vor, weiß aber nicht ob mich am WE noch die Muse küsst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin außerdem nicht sicher, ob ich meine reguläre Fanfiction-Crew (bzw. eine von denen) auf diesen Einsatz schicken soll.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Brauchst dich nicht anstrengen:

http://forums.startrekonline.com/showthrea...7807#post327807

Ist doch jetzt nur "US Only"...


----------



## Draco1985 (17. Januar 2009)

Na super... Hab mir schon sowas gedacht und extra die ganzen Bedingungen durchgelesen, auf der Suche nach dem obligatorischen "open to US-residents only", aber da war nichts... Gut, hab ich mir Mühe gespart. Danke für die Warnung.

Aber egal, da ich eh vorhabe in diesem Spiel RP zu betreiben, komm ich um eine detaillierte Ausarbeitung meines späteren virtuellen Alter-Egos sowieso nicht rum. Also wartet in jedem Fall Schreibarbeit auf mich, zumindest noch vor Ende des Jahres. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Januar 2009)

Ja das ist das Problem... in den Regeln steht nur irgendwo etwas davon, dass wenn keine Geld-Preise involviert sind es jedem offen steht der 18 Jahre ist und nicht von anderen gesetzen daran gehindert wird...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2009)

Es gibt wieder 2 neue Screenshots zu bewundern, diesmal mmorpg.com exklusiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/35...creenshots.html

Endlich auch mal ein Klingonisches Schiff was meiner Meinung nach sehr viel ähnlichkeiten mit dem Schiff hat, welches die Enterprise NX-01 in der Atmosphäre eines Gas Giants gefunden hatte... und nach eingängiger Untersuchung dürfte es wirklich selbiges Schiff sein ^^ (Weiß nicht ob es onscreen genannt wurde aber das Schiff findet man schnell unter "Klingon Raptor")#


Nachtrag: Nach Zincs Post sind es definitiv ingame Screenshots, weil es doch hier und da nach Artwork aussieht aber er zerstreute alle Gedanken darüber:
http://forums.startrekonline.com/showpost....mp;postcount=24


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2009)

Es gibt übrigens seit gestern oder vorgestern auch ein Interview mit Craig auf Allakhazam.com

http://www.allakhazam.com/story.html?story=15597


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Und wieder gibt es was neues von STO, ein weiterer Kobayashi Maru Test!

http://forums.startrekonline.com/showthread.php?t=14095

Diesmal geht es um Romulanische und Vulkanische Diplomaten die einene Handelsvertrag aushandeln wollen währenddessen ein Mitglied der Delegation einem Attentatsversuch zum Opfer fällt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Und es ist noch ein weiterer Wettbewerb hinzugekommen!



> STO Trivia Extravaganza Coming to a Starbase Near You!
> Posted by Awen
> 
> We know that you love Star Trek Trivia and so do we, so we’ve come up with a great new activity for this community.  It’s the Star Trek Online Trivia Extravaganza!  Awen, how do we participate in this? You ask.
> ...



Hoffen wir das es diesmal nicht nur "US-Only" sein wird sondern Worldwide... weitere Infos bring ich natürlich direkt hierher sobald ich sie habe!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und woah! Jetzt haben wir sogar einen eigenen Forenbereich unter MMO-Allgemein! Schlagt das Blutweinfass auf und köpft die Flasche Romulanisches Ale!


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2009)

Btw. Offtopic: Online Trekkies haben jetzt ein eigenes Unterforum. =)

Ein Fass Blutwein 2250er Jahrgang bitte an mich, danke. *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist zumindest eine Flasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kveld (31. Januar 2009)

Yeah, eigenes Unterforum. darauf ein Tee, natürlich mit Earl Grey... heiß *zwinker* =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Von der NYCC gibt es übrigens von IGN einen Bericht über STO mit drei neuen Screenshots:

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/952/952351p1.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Es gibt ein neues Video von STO! Frisch von der Comic Con in NY!
Diesmal Character Creation and Customization

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw8mu7hmNQk...trekonline.com/

Recommended watching in HD


----------



## Gromthar (7. Februar 2009)

In Ordnung ... also das sieht heiss aus. Man kann eigene Rassen krieren!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Jupps kann man *gg*


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Februar 2009)

Yay, wie cool! Absolut genial, diese Optionen hätte ich mir bei anderen Spielen auch gewünscht... Kein Vergleich zu den "Klonarmeen" in WoW, WAR, etc.

Aber ich muss einigen Kommentaren des Videos zustimmen: Der Soundtrack klingt etwas SEHR "Star Warsig". Ich hoffe, dass das nicht der offizielle "STO-Theme" ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2009)

Ich denke es ist einfach nur ein Stück was aufmerksamkeit erregen soll, etwas großartiges bedeuten soll also warum nicht ein wenig Galaxy Quest ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (8. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> also warum nicht ein wenig Galaxy Quest ähnlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst lachen, seitdem ich die Fanserie Hidden Frontier gesehen habe (die den Galaxy-Quest-Theme als Titelmelodie verwendet haben) hat dieses Lied einen festen Platz auf meinem MP3-Player. Und ähnlich wie bei dem TNG-Theme bzw. "The Enterprise" aus dem Film-Soundtrack, kann ich diesen Soundtrack immer wieder hören, ohne dass er langweilig wird. Das hat Star Wars bei mir nicht geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn wir schon über Tracks aus anderen SciFi-Serien/Filmen sprechen: Die "Colonial Anthem" aus BSG würde sich auch sehr gut als zentrales Musikstück eignen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruemelmo (14. Februar 2009)

das is ja interessant, da meint einer in der beta zu spielen, die noch nich angefangen ist

guckst du hier


----------



## Kara Healy (15. Februar 2009)

*g* was für ein Spinner


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Februar 2009)

Kara schrieb:


> *g* was für ein Spinner



Lesen das coment^^
Wenn man nichts genau weiss sollte man sich selber zurück halten.
Klar gibt es eine zockbare version.

nur nicht für den normalen user.
Aber das ist normal standart.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2009)

Ist nur etwas komisch das die großen Newsseiten und dedizierten Fanpages nichts davon wissen... aber eine Multigameclanpage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber klar gibt es eine spielbare Version... Hausintern... wird regelmäßig getestspielt bei denen, gibt oft genug kommentare dazu bei Twitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist nur etwas komisch das die großen Newsseiten und dedizierten Fanpages nichts davon wissen... aber eine Multigameclanpage...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sag immer : Es lohnt sich jemanden zu kennen der am hebel sitzt^^
Is ja auch egal.

Ich freu mich auf die vollversion..und rechne noch 09 damit oder aber auch anfang 10.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....
Wie ich es immer hasse das die chars etc nie in eine vollversion übernommen werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortik (16. Februar 2009)

Also du kennst jemanden bei Cryptic interessant...

 Denn wie Selor schon richtig sagt wird das Spiel nur bei Cryptic intern gespielt und die werden ganz sicher keine Version nach draußen gegeben haben sonst würde man schon sehr viel mehr Screenshots und Infos im Web finden. 

  Die Spiele Magazine kriegen vor der Closed Beta auch nur Einsicht in das Projekt wenn sie Cryptic einen Besuch abstatten oder halt durch Interviews.

  Also sehr unrealistisch das ganze aber solange du dran glaubst ^^ wer bin ich der dir deine Illusionen zerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kara Healy (16. Februar 2009)

@Roman
Ich hab die Comments gelesen und fand's danach noch lächerlicher. Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur albern.Leuten, die sich schon sehr lange mit diesem Spiel und dem Hersteller(n) beschäftigen kannst du nicht so einfach was vormachen. Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Game und werde eine begeisterte Spielerin sein, aber dass du ne Beta-Version spielst ist einfach nur gelogen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. Februar 2009)

Kara schrieb:


> @Roman
> Ich hab die Comments gelesen und fand's danach noch lächerlicher. Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur albern.Leuten, die sich schon sehr lange mit diesem Spiel und dem Hersteller(n) beschäftigen kannst du nicht so einfach was vormachen. Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Game und werde eine begeisterte Spielerin sein, aber dass du ne Beta-Version spielst ist einfach nur gelogen.



Ach finde ich lächerlich.
Ich meine was habe ich davon?
Ich bekomm noch nicht mal geld omg.
Finde es schon kindisch..naja is mir egal.

Wundert mich eh wie hier manche angehen als ob es heillig wäre..wtf..
Is nur nen game kommt mal runter..
Thema ende.

Hoffe mal das wir es bald "richtig" zocken können.

"Bald" soll ja ne Closed Beta kommen. (mitte 09)
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, is nen deal mit GS* gemacht worden.
Also zahlen und beta testen.
Oder man kann die gewinnen.
Da gibt es jetzt schon programme wo ihr euch bewerben könnt für einen internen test (C
ka wo genau habe schon die ersten gesehen google hilft.

*GameSpy

gsd habe ich nen live acc
Da gabs mal nen gewinnspiel war offi^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2009)

> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, is nen deal mit GS* gemacht worden.



Und woher ist wieder diese "Information"? Auch von deinem Freund bei Cryptic?


----------



## Gromthar (16. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und woher ist wieder diese "Information"? Auch von deinem Freund bei Cryptic?


Ich hab' auch nen' Freund bei Cryptic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JDexter (16. Februar 2009)

oh man, es gibt schon echt komische vögel


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und woher ist wieder diese "Information"? Auch von deinem Freund bei Cryptic?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Chako (17. Februar 2009)

„Was macht letztlich eine glänzende Lüge aus? Doch schlichtweg die Tatsache, dass sie ihr eigener Beweis ist. Wer so fantasielos ist, dass er seine Lüge erst noch beweisen muss, soll sich lieber gleich an die Wahrheit halten.“   
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Februar 2009)

Chako schrieb:


> „Was macht letztlich eine glänzende Lüge aus? Doch schlichtweg die Tatsache, dass sie ihr eigener Beweis ist. Wer so fantasielos ist, dass er seine Lüge erst noch beweisen muss, soll sich lieber gleich an die Wahrheit halten.“
> Oscar Wilde



Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit back to topic?


----------



## JDexter (17. Februar 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit back to topic?



gibt ja im moment nix interessantes ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2009)

Na wir sollten hoffen, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird:



> CrypticZinc Ugh. Nasty weather is keeping me out of the office this morning. Working on milestone definitions here at home.



Grad bei Twitter gelesen ^^ Offensichtlich hat sich selbst die Natur gegen uns und STO verschworen xD


----------



## Mortik (20. Februar 2009)

Um nochmal auf das Thema einer "geheimen" Beta zu kommen ^^

Awen (Cryptic Community Leiterin für STO) hat gestern folgendes im Offiziellen Forum gepostet:



			
				Awen schrieb:
			
		

> ...what I've seen in the game so far (and we're not even in alpha testing yet) is very good.



hmm...     interessant   Cryptic spielt noch nicht mal die Alpha und Roman spielt Beta... 

Sorry aber den Post konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen *BTT*


----------



## Chris Morisson (20. Februar 2009)

Mortik schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf das Thema einer "geheimen" Beta zu kommen ^^
> 
> Awen (Cryptic Community Leiterin für STO) hat gestern folgendes im Offiziellen Forum gepostet:
> 
> ...




Naja, mit Vitamin B geht sowas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JDexter (21. Februar 2009)

neue Screens und ein neues Meet the Team


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2009)

Wir haben übrigens neue Screenshots!

Diesmal wirkliche leckerbissen, zum einen ein Sternenflottenoffizier in Kaltwetteruniform auf einem Hügel vor einem Lager oder sowas ähnlichen, dann ein großes Schiff in einem Asteroidenfeld (sieht aus wie ein Klingonischer Transporter) die Miranda die wir schon bei dem Cracked Up Planet gesehen haben im Anflug auf einen anderen (oder den selben einige Zeit vor dem Aufbrechen des Planeten) und einen... eh unidentifizierbaren Innenraum!

http://forums.startrekonline.com/showpost....amp;postcount=1

Edit: Da schreib ich extra viel und dann kommt mir wer zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JDexter (21. Februar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wir haben übrigens neue Screenshots!
> 
> Diesmal wirkliche leckerbissen, zum einen ein Sternenflottenoffizier in Kaltwetteruniform auf einem Hügel vor einem Lager oder sowas ähnlichen, dann ein großes Schiff in einem Asteroidenfeld (sieht aus wie ein Klingonischer Transporter) die Miranda die wir schon bei dem Cracked Up Planet gesehen haben im Anflug auf einen anderen (oder den selben einige Zeit vor dem Aufbrechen des Planeten) und einen... eh unidentifizierbaren Innenraum!
> 
> ...




da kann ich nur ein sagen, ERSTER!!!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kveld (22. Februar 2009)

Die aktuellen Neuigkeiten machen mir wiedereins klar, Gott, ich hoffe, es dauert nicht mehr all zu lange bis ich die unendlichen Weiten erforschen kann =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2009)

Neue Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.zam.com/story.html?story=17120


----------



## Chris Morisson (5. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Screenshots muss ich sagen! Gefallen mir super gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde u.a. die Klingonen sehr gut designt und die Schiffe sind einfach nur GEIL! 


Bin sprachlos..


----------



## Draco1985 (5. März 2009)

Chris schrieb:


> und die Schiffe sind einfach nur GEIL!



Naja, wir reden hier von Star Trek, das ist das geile Schiffsdesign schon fest eingebaut, oder nicht?

Obwohl, ich würde mir mal langsam ein paar NEUE Schiffe wünschen und nicht Refits oder Gastauftritte von "alten Bekannten". Dennoch ist es schön zu sehen, dass die Akira drin ist. Die Flottenwerften können schonmal eine für mich vormerken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris Morisson (5. März 2009)

Möchte wissen ob die Luna Klasse dabei sein wird. *Haben will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (5. März 2009)

Chris schrieb:


> Möchte wissen ob die Luna Klasse dabei sein wird. *Haben will*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhhh, dieser Kitbash?

Ich will 'ne Vesta! Meinetwegen auch ohne Quanten-Slipstream, aber ich will eine!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JDexter (5. März 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Öhhh, dieser Kitbash?





ne das is ein neues Design, guckst du hier


----------



## Draco1985 (6. März 2009)

JDexter schrieb:


> ne das is ein neues Design, guckst du hier



Ja, genau das Design meinte ich mit dem Kitbash. Ich weiß nicht, für mich sieht das so aus, als wären da Teile zusammengesetzt worden die nicht richtig passen. Vor allem die Gondeln wirken von der Seite aus gesehen viel zu wuchtig.


----------



## JDexter (6. März 2009)

ja is aber kein kitbash, haben die für die u.s.s. titan reihe entworfen


----------



## Draco1985 (6. März 2009)

JDexter schrieb:


> ja is aber kein kitbash, haben die für die u.s.s. titan reihe entworfen



Es gibt auch ne ganze Menge offizielle Kitbashes. Zum Beispiel die "Frankenstein-Flotte" aus DS9. Und bei der Titan erkennt man klar, dass sie im Grunde aus verschiedenen Teilen anderer Schiffe zusammen gesetzt wurde. Und das noch nicht mal besonders elegant.


----------



## Chris Morisson (6. März 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ne ganze Menge offizielle Kitbashes. Zum Beispiel die "Frankenstein-Flotte" aus DS9. Und bei der Titan erkennt man klar, dass sie im Grunde aus verschiedenen Teilen anderer Schiffe zusammen gesetzt wurde. Und das noch nicht mal besonders elegant.




Ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich finde die Klasse sehr schön, und sie macht auch was her.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. März 2009)

Chris schrieb:


> Ist halt Geschmacksache.



Das auf jeden Fall.

Ich fand, dass sie in Sachen Eleganz ein echter Rückschritt von der Sovy aus war, deswegen (unter anderem) bin ich sehr gespannt wie die Vesta und ihre Schwesterschiffe letztlich aussehen werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Ein neues Meet the Team ist da mit einem kleinen Interessanten Detail:

http://www.startrekonline.com/meet_the_team/dgriffis

Schaut euch den Bildschirm von ihm an... das sieht doch irgendwie sehr stark nach etwas Trekkimäßigen aus, mit den Kontrollen die schon grob einen leichten LCARS touch haben und dem Nebel/Weltraum Gebilde dahinter... vielleicht ein erste Blick auf einen Teil des geplanten Interfaces von STO?


----------



## Draco1985 (7. März 2009)

Stimmt, du hast Recht. Das Kreuz unten links auf dem Schirm hat etwas von den Bedienelementen des Steuermanns. Aber dann wundert mich diese giftgrüne Farbe. Andererseits könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich sowas individuell einstellen lässt.

Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen.

Nach dem neuesten Trailer bin ich auch etwas weniger angefeindet mit dem elften Kinofilm, also gibts zwischendurch noch mal ne Extradosis Trek als Wegzehrung bis zum Release.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Entweder Steuermann oder vielleicht Schildenergieverteilung oder sowas... 

Der neue Trailer scheint wohl zu 99% alle besänftigt und auf richtigen Kurs gebracht zu haben xD


----------



## Draco1985 (7. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der neue Trailer scheint wohl zu 99% alle besänftigt und auf richtigen Kurs gebracht zu haben xD



Naja, kommt drauf an... Für mich sind Chris Pine, Zach Quinto und Co. immer noch schwer als TOS-Crew zu akzeptieren. Ich musste mir während des Trailers immer wieder sagen "Das ist jetzt Kirk. Das ist Spock. Oh, und das ist McCoy." Dagegen hatte ich weniger Probleme, Nero ins ST-Universum einzuordnen. Allein wegen seinem Satz: "James T. Kirk was a great man - but that was another life!"


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)

Natürlich ist das ungewohnt neue Schauspieler in den alten Rollen zu sehen... aber wir wachsen da schon rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kara Healy (9. März 2009)

Wird bestimmt ein spannender Sci-Fi-Film... und ich würde mich glatt drauf freuen, wenn man nicht so getan hätte, als wärs Star Trek -.- Denn dieses Feeling wird wohl für mich nicht kommen. Hat eher nen faden Beigeschmack. Naja, in STO können wir Star Trek so spielen, wie es uns am Herzen liegt, das hoffe ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (10. März 2009)

Kara schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt ein spannender Sci-Fi-Film... und ich würde mich glatt drauf freuen, wenn man nicht so getan hätte, als wärs Star Trek -.- Denn dieses Feeling wird wohl für mich nicht kommen. Hat eher nen faden Beigeschmack. Naja, in STO können wir Star Trek so spielen, wie es uns am Herzen liegt, das hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An dieser Stelle möchte ich das nochmal erwähnt haben, was ich in meinem Stamm-SciFi-Forum schon des Öfteren geschrieben habe:

Wie geil hätte das werden können, wenn man die Mühe und das Budget, die jetzt in ein Prequel-ST XI geflossen sind, für einen Film meinetwegen in der Zeit von STO aufgewendet hätte? Also quasi wieder eine "nächste Generation". Alles hätte Canontechnisch wunderbar gepasst, Kirk hätte da bleiben können wo er IMO hingehört (nämlich verscharrt unter einem Haufen Steine auf einem Hinterwäldlerplaneten) und es hätte ein neues Schiff und eine neue Crew mit beinahe genau derselben Filmstory geben können. Aber NÖÖÖ, man musste ja aus Profitgier Leichenschändung betreiben.


----------



## Kara Healy (10. März 2009)

Ja, da sprichst du mir mit jedem Wort aus der Seele ^^


----------



## Chris Morisson (10. März 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich das nochmal erwähnt haben, was ich in meinem Stamm-SciFi-Forum schon des Öfteren geschrieben habe:
> 
> Wie geil hätte das werden können, wenn man die Mühe und das Budget, die jetzt in ein Prequel-ST XI geflossen sind, für einen Film meinetwegen in der Zeit von STO aufgewendet hätte? Also quasi wieder eine "nächste Generation". Alles hätte Canontechnisch wunderbar gepasst, Kirk hätte da bleiben können wo er IMO hingehört (nämlich verscharrt unter einem Haufen Steine auf einem Hinterwäldlerplaneten) und es hätte ein neues Schiff und eine neue Crew mit beinahe genau derselben Filmstory geben können. Aber NÖÖÖ, man musste ja aus Profitgier Leichenschändung betreiben.




Wo soll ich unterschreiben?

Bin absolut deiner Meinung.


----------



## Draco1985 (11. März 2009)

Chris schrieb:


> Wo soll ich unterschreiben?



Wenns nach Star Trek XI eine Petition geben sollte, den nächsten Film nach Nemesis spielen zu lassen ([HOFFNUNG] Verfilmt die Destiny-Trilogie! [/HOFFNUNG]), dann bin ich definitiv ganz vorne mit dabei und werde sie auch hier verlinken. Bis dahin wird das mit dem Unterschreiben allerdings schwierig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2009)

Es gibt übrigens... eh neuigkeiten über Ship Interiors:



> Wow. After reading this thread, even I'm confused about what we're planning to do. : )
> 
> No, not really. I think I have a clear idea:
> 
> ...



Hab ich hier grad gefunden!
Natürlich neben einem neuen 'Ask Cryptic' (was mir auch wieder sehr gefällt, vorallendingen da Tholianer genannt wurden xD)


----------



## JDexter (16. März 2009)

ja aber es wird ja nur gesagt, man wird keine Tholianer machen können, es müssen zweibeiner sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2009)

JDexter schrieb:


> ja aber es wird ja nur gesagt, man wird keine Tholianer machen können, es müssen zweibeiner sein



Das ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber schon alleine der Gedanke, dass ich mich mit Tholianern Prügeln darf ist schon 1A *gg*


----------



## Kara Healy (17. März 2009)

Ich finde es sehr schön, dass sie öffentliche social places einrichten, so kann man wenigstens irgendwo seinen Char spielen außerhalb von Missionen. Interessiert mich jedenfalls um einiges mehr, als mit wem ich mich prügeln kann ^^ Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie ihre Drohung nicht wahr machen und es nur einen Server gibt, denn dann wirds recht voll fürchte ich. Wenn ich mir dann noch die angekündigte Kollisionsabfrage vorstelle... na dann gute Nacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. März 2009)

Kara schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie ihre Drohung nicht wahr machen und es nur einen Server gibt, denn dann wirds recht voll fürchte ich. Wenn ich mir dann noch die angekündigte Kollisionsabfrage vorstelle... na dann gute Nacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, das Eve-Universum (ebenfalls "nur" ein Server) ist trotz der darin befindlichen Spielerzahlen auch überraschend leer. Also jetzt "leer" im Sinne von "viel Platz zur Entfaltung". Ist nicht so dass man da keinen Schritt machen könnte, ohne einem anderen auf die Füße zu treten wie z.B. in Dalaran oder Shattrath seinerzeit. Selbst gut besuchte Systeme sind immer noch groß genug, um sich effektiv in einer ruhigen Ecke "verstecken" zu können. Nunja, zumindest eine Zeit lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kara Healy (18. März 2009)

Hm, ich behaupte erstens jetzt mal, dass STO einen größeren Kundenkreis anvisiert als EVE, zweitens ich mir unsicher bin, wie groß STO beim Release wirklich sein wird und drittens geht es mir ja nur um die Interiors, von denen EVE ja immer noch keine hat, oder? Da ich auch noch viertens glaube (hoffe), dass der durchschnittliche STO-Spieler mehr RP-Ambitionen hat als der EVE-Spieler, fürchte ich um viel Gedränge auf den paar social places... die sich alle Spieler dieses Planeten teilen müssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Lieutenant Healy, wo bleiben Sie!? Die Flotte ist abflugbereit!"

"Verzeihung Sir, ich stecke auf Raumbasis 13 fest. Ich stehe sei 2h am Turbolift an, vielleicht könnte ja jemand vorbeikommen, und mich auf sein Schiff bea... ach nein, das geht ja auch noch nicht. Healy an NPC-Crew, holt mich hier raus!!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortik (18. März 2009)

Ja da bin ich auch gespannt schließlich ist z.B. DS9 jedenfalls das Promenaden Deck von DS9 nicht so groß das dort 1000  Leute ungestört langlaufen können und wenn sie die Station realistisch darstellen wollen, also Größen Technisch, dann wird das dort am Anfang sehr eng werden weil dort sicherlich sehr viele Leute hin wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternative wäre dann natürlich ein Instanzen System von dem ich aber an solchen Treffpunkten nicht viel halte und ich meine auch das durch nen Post von Zinc letztens gesagt wurde das es für Socialplaces keine Instanzen geben wird bzw. das diese Instanz frei bleiben werden.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. März 2009)

Kara schrieb:


> Hm, ich behaupte erstens jetzt mal, dass STO einen größeren Kundenkreis anvisiert als EVE



"Anvisieren" und "treffen" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, Lieutenant. Da hat wohl wer an der Akademie nicht richtig aufgepasst, als es um Raumkampf, erstes Semester, ging, Hmm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal im Ernst: STO hat zwei Dinge, die einen durchschlagenden Erfolg verhindern werden. 1.) Es ist nicht WoW und so wie ich die Aussagen der Entwickler interpretiere zum Glück auch nicht so sehr auf simpel getrimmt. 2.) Es hat die magischen Worte "Star Trek" im Namen, die wie ein Bannkreis (oder, um in der passenden Epoche zu bleiben: Ein Energieschild) auf all jene wirken, von sich selber behaupten "cool" zu sein (und deswegen eh WoW spielen werden, weil das ist ja cool, die coolen Freunde spielen es ja auch, aber das nur am Rande...). Star Trek ist eine Geek-Marke, da rütteln auch J.J. Abrams und Cryptic nichts dran.



> , zweitens ich mir unsicher bin, wie groß STO beim Release wirklich sein wird und drittens geht es mir ja nur um die Interiors, von denen EVE ja immer noch keine hat, oder?



Nein, hat Eve nicht. Aber wenn ich mich nicht grob täusche, dann macht es für den Server keinen Unterschied ob Interior oder Exterior. Immerhin muss der nicht die Grafik berechnen, sondern nur Spielerbewegungen, etc. Und die sind im All und auf den Planeten ja in etwa gleich.

Mal davon abgesehen ist der Serverbegriff im MMO-Jargon ja auch etwas schwammig. Dass sich Spieler in derselben Spielwelt befinden muss ja nicht bedeuten dass sie physikalisch auch auf demselben Server sind. AFAIK hat Blizz doch auch die Instanzen auf separate Server ausgelagert. Was anderes sind die STO-Planeten und Stationen ja auch nicht, nur eben nicht in der Spielerzahl begrenzt. Ich wüsste nicht mal, wie das bei Eve aussieht. Möglicherweise läuft jedes System auf einem eigenen (virtuellen) Server und man bekommt es als Spieler nur nicht mit.



> Da ich auch noch viertens glaube (hoffe), dass der durchschnittliche STO-Spieler mehr RP-Ambitionen hat als der EVE-Spieler, fürchte ich um viel Gedränge auf den paar social places... die sich alle Spieler dieses Planeten teilen müssten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu kann man IMO bis jetzt noch nichts sagen. Ist sowieso fraglich, welches Klientel das Spiel später spielen wird, ein guter Teil wird wie damals bei WAR einfach gelangweilt von WoW sein und sich mal "auf Verdacht" ein anderes MMO ansehen. Von denen ist dann natürlich kein RP zu erwarten.

Übrigens möchte ich mal zu Protokoll geben, dass ich die Verknüpfung von Interiors und RP für bedenklich halte. Vor allem wenn man (wie ich) permanent unterwegs und im dicksten Getümmel sein will, dann werden Besuche auf anderen Schiffen eh schwierig. Okay, mein RP-Charakter hat auch antisoziale Züge verlässt seinen Posten "nur über seine Leiche", aber das ist ein anderes Thema für einen anderen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mortik (19. März 2009)

RP ohne Innenräume, und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur die des eigenen Schiffes, halte ich für nicht realisierbar. Denn wenn ich mein Schiff als Avatar ansehen müsste würde bei mir kein RP Feeling aufkommen.

Ich weiß es wird Innenräume geben oder eben Treffpunkte für die Spieler aber wie die Aussehen werden und wie sehr diese für RP taugen werden muss man abwarten.

Also den größeren Kundenkreis als Eve würde ich STO nun doch zutrauen auch und gerade im RP Bereich, aber genaues kann man vorher wohl nicht sagen.

Technisch ist es denke ich sehr gut möglich einen weltweiten Server einzurichten aber ob das gut für die Community ist Hardcore RP'ler mit Hardcore PvP'lern oder halt "normale" Spieler denen Star Trek am Ar... vorbeigeht und nur mal was neues testen wollen mit Leuten zusammen zu packen denen Star Trek sehr viel bedeutet und die sehr oft durch das Verhalten der "normalen" Spieler gestört werden würden bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.

Darum, es geht mir gar nicht um das Technisch mögliche, die Wartungszeiten der Server und die doch immer noch auftretenden Lags durch die Verbindung über den großen Teich lasse ich mal außen vor, sondern halt um die unterschiedlichen Spielweisen der Spieler und da eine Trennung zu machen mit unterschiedlichen Servern ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung für alle.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Aber sollten, gerade, wir uns nicht dafür stark machen, das auch andere Spielweisen, andere Ansichten akzeptiert und inkorporiert werden? Das, gerade, wir sagen "Ihr spielt anders? Macht nichts!"... ich denke ein wenig Föderativer Idealismus darf schon gegeben sein *gg*
Ich persönlich würde mich da sehr drüber freuen... denn verschiedene Ansichten und Spielweisen zusammenzupacken heißt auch immer lernen... wir RPler können von den PVPlern lernen und umgekehrt, wir können zusammenarbeiten und gemeinsam uns selbst verbessern, daher denke ich nicht das wir Mauern bauen sollten, sondern das wir uns in Freundschaft und gemeinsamer Stärke die Hand reichen und ein bisschen ein Zeichen, wenn auch nur für uns, setzen, ein Zeichen von Offenheit, Tolleranz, Gemeinschaftlichkeit...


----------



## Kara Healy (19. März 2009)

> "Anvisieren" und "treffen" sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, Lieutenant. Da hat wohl wer an der Akademie nicht richtig aufgepasst, als es um Raumkampf, erstes Semester, ging, Hmm?



Verzeihung, Sir, aber ich weiß natürlich, dass Sie vom normalen Sternenflottenstandard ausgehen - was anvisiert wird, wird auch garantiert getroffen, das ist bei Ihnen doch nicht anders als bei mir, nicht wahr, Sir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Star Trek ist eine Geek-Marke, da rütteln auch J.J. Abrams und Cryptic nichts dran.



Um ehrlich zu sein, wäre es mir am liebsten so. Allerdings ist das nicht das erklärte Ziel von Cryptic, und ob sie ihr Spiel nach verfehltem Ziel qualitativ weiterentwickeln wollen oder können, ist die Frage. Deshalb bin ich mir unsicher, was ich mir da wünschen soll *g*

Den Rest hat Mortik schon sehr richtig gesagt, ich denke auch, dass RP ohne interiors nicht geht. Mein Schiff ist mein Reittier, nicht mein Charakter. Ich will (virtuelle) zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen im RP aufbauen können und Charakter-Development betreiben können. Und ja, ich weiß, STO wird kein SIMS und auch keine Star Trek Simulation, ABER verdammt nochmal, erstens ist es ein Star Trek Spiel, und bei Star Trek hat Entwicklung glaubwürdiger Charaktere immer eine Rolle gespielt, also kann man das nicht ignorieren, und zweitens kann man von einem modernen MMO, welches erfolgreich sein will, sehr wohl erwarten, dass es auch die Bedürfnisse von zahlenden Spielerinnen wie mir beachtet werden, die ihr Augenmerk u.a. auf social gaming, egal ob durch RP oder wie auch immer, richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit @ Selor:
Was für ein schöner Grundgedanke... aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass sich solche Tolleranz leider nicht aufbaut. Und das wird auch nicht bei Star Trek Spielern der Fall sein. Abgesehen davon, dass ich mir für mich das persönlich beste Spielerlebnis wünsche (wofür ich ja auch monatlich bezahle), weiß ich nicht, warum du ein Problem damit hast, mehrere Server zur Verfügung zu haben, die sich ein wenig nach den Spielinteresse gliedern. Strikt trennen kann man sowas eh nicht (siehe wow).


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2009)

Und heute zu einem ganz Speziellen Tag:

Alles alles gute Mr. Nimoy!


Vielleicht finden wir ja ein Easteregg in STO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2009)

Hab mir STO mal bisl angeschaut aber kann mir immernoch nix richtig drunter vorstellen.

Ist das so wie EVE oder kann man mit seinem Char auch auf Planeten rumlaufen ? Hab z.b. Bilder von Planetenoberflächen gesehen.


----------



## Draco1985 (28. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist das so wie EVE oder kann man mit seinem Char auch auf Planeten rumlaufen ? Hab z.b. Bilder von Planetenoberflächen gesehen.



Beides. Zum einen gibts die Ebene des Raumkampfs bzw. Reisens im All wie in Eve, zum anderen die Ebene des erforschens von und Kämpfens auf Planeten was ähnlich wie in den meisten traditionellen MMOs ablaufen dürfte. Zudem kann man auch die Schiffe von Gegnern entern und die Kämpfe dort fortsetzen (zumindest wurde das in wenigstens einem Trailer demonstriert).

Zudem versprechen die Entwickler als wie ich finde sehr interessantes und Zukunftsweisendes Feature, dass sich der Weltraum quasi von selbst vergrößern wird, wenn man vom Rand aus weiter fliegt. Sprich: weiterer Content wird auf einer "as needed"-Basis zufällig generiert und das Spiel somit ohne Zutun der Entwickler erweitert.


----------



## Haggl (29. März 2009)

Wird man in STO zwangsläufig ein "Kriegsschiff" fliegen müssen, oder ist es so das man auch einfach Händler werden kann o.ä.? Eine freie Wahl was man im Spiel tun möchte (natürlich innerhalb der eigenen Fraktion) wäre, meiner meinung nach, sehr gut. Wenn jeder in einer Enterprise (oder die anderen Raumschiffe, kenn die sonstigen namen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) rumfliegt, könnte das Spiel ein sehr kurzer Spaß werden, da, so denke ich, die Abwechslung einfach fehlen wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. März 2009)

Man wird auch Forschungsschiffe fliegen oder als Ingenieur tätig sein können... ob man als ziviler Händler was machen kann, glaube ich nicht bzw. da wurde auch nicht wirklich was zu gesagt, wir wissen bisher nur, dass der Spieler als Mitglied der Sternenflotte auf seiten der Föderation oder als Mitglied der Defense Force auf Seiten der Klingonen spielen wird.


----------



## Kara Healy (30. März 2009)

Ja, leider wird die Wahl (zumindest zu Beginn) sehr eingeschränkt sein, dass heißt du musst schon ein "Kriegsschiff" spielen und bist auch immer Captain dieses Schiffes in deiner Fraktion. Unterscheiden kannst Du Dich durch die Wahl Deiner Abteilung, aber nur als Ingenieur irgendwo tätig sein geht meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dennoch werden natürlich nicht alle Missionen (Quests) aus Kämpfen bestehen, im Gegenteil, und es wird wohl auch niemand gezwungen pvp zu betreiben. Allerdings würde auch ich mir einen größeren Rahmen an Spielmöglichkeiten wünschen, aber der Socialisation-Bereich des Spiels wird imho eh sträflich vernachlässigt. Hoffen wir, dass sie da bis zum Release noch ein wenig was tun können und dass Cryptic da Entsprechendes später nachliefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Ein neues Interview mit 3 neuen Screenshots ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.epicbattleaxe.com/choice-cuts/2...rek-online.html

Und das wurde noch nicht auf der Homepage angepinnt ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (1. April 2009)

Gibts eigentlich schon eine Zusammenfassung oder ein Transkript des Dev-Chats von gestern nacht? Würde mich sehr interessieren, ob da was Neues gesagt wurde.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

http://apexearth.info/VN_Devchat.apexearth...0331_200147.mp3

Das müsste es sein, war zumindest im Thread zum Interview und auf http://startrekfleet.com sollte es auch irgendwo zu finden sein, man muss sich aber glaube ich dafür anmelden um in den Downloadbereich zu kommen.

Ein Transkript oder eine Zusammenfassung habe ich bisher nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kara Healy (1. April 2009)

2 Flottenmitglieder von uns waren dabei und haben auch ne Frage gestellt, Eindrücke über den Abend gerne hier nachzulesen:

7th Fleet Forum


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Und nochmal 3 Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://media3.startrekonline.com/img/im-fool-01.jpg
http://media3.startrekonline.com/img/im-fool-02.jpg
http://media3.startrekonline.com/img/im-fool-03.jpg


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2009)

http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/45858/St...ighlights-Audio

Dort ist das Transkript und die Audiodateien zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katafalk (7. April 2009)

Sag die 3 Screenshots haben aber etwas mit dem 1.4 zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Katafalk schrieb:


> Sag die 3 Screenshots haben aber etwas mit dem 1.4 zu tun oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das waren die Screenshots zum Aprilscherz von Cryptic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (19. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand die sehr knuffig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (28. April 2009)

Der dritte AprilScherzScreenshot könnte doch ein schönes Minispiel werden! Fände ich ganz gut sowas wie Barspiele ( gibt wohl Brettspiele in Star trek) in STO einzubauen!


----------



## Katafalk (29. April 2009)

Durch wird an der Bar meines Handelstwinks genug Dabo spielen können, keine Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JDexter (29. April 2009)

Es gibt einen neuen Teil zur Timeline: 2387

Zum Original
Zur Übersetzung


----------



## Draco1985 (29. April 2009)

Katafalk schrieb:


> Durch wird an der Bar meines Handelstwinks genug Dabo spielen können, keine Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du auch noch "Chula" anbietest, dann komm ich auch mal auf nen Sprung vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Aber eins muß 100pro im Spiel sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tribbles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Gibt neue Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle in einer 1up Story:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders der Galor-Kreuzer sieht besonders toll aus...
Und der 8472er in Rüstung ob sie wohl zum Krieg gerüstet haben?

Einzig die gezeigten Phasergewehre gefallen mir nicht so sehr, sieht so nach Maschinengewehr aus und garnicht Sternenflottig, wobei ich denke das dies dann doch eher irgendwelche Free-Merchant Waffen sind, die Cardassianer benutzen sie ja auch ^^

Alles hier zu finden:
http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?pager.of...=3174863&p=

Wobei das Interview selbst glaube ich nicht wirklich neues enthüllt.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Hm, ne Frage die sich mit stellt, ein paar Seiten vorher heißt es ja das nur Klingonen (Defense Force) und die Sternenflotte spielbar sind...welche Rassen sind es denn bei Star Fleet, und was ist mit den Cardassianern oben?

Sind die nicht spielbar oder gehören die neuerdings zur Star Fleet/Defense Force?

Romulaner sind ja nicht spielbar oder? Sind schon seit ich Stark Trek kenne zusammen mit Klingonen meine Lieblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (wobei mich Cardassianer auch sehr als spielbare Rasse interessieren)


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Bei der Föderation sind erstmal Föderationsrassen (natürlich) und Ferengi spielbar... bei den Klingonen, selbige, Orionen, Nausicaaner und Gorn...

Die Beschränkungen, werden aber durch den Rasseneditor relativ aufgehoben, da man sich selbst was zusammenbauen kann...

Romulaner und Cardassianer sind erstmal nicht als eigene Fraktionen dabei sondern wohl erstmal nur als NPC, bei den Screenshots wird es sich dann wohl einfach um typische Dev-Shots handeln, einfach zeigen was man hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (20. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Bei der Föderation sind erstmal Föderationsrassen (natürlich) und Ferengi spielbar... bei den Klingonen, selbige, Orionen, Nausicaaner und Gorn...
> 
> Die Beschränkungen, werden aber durch den Rasseneditor relativ aufgehoben, da man sich selbst was zusammenbauen kann...
> 
> ...



Ok vielen Dank, Nausicaner und Gorn...hm da müsst ich jetzt sogar nachlesen welche das sind, mein Star Trek Hintergrundwissen ist wohl etwas eingerostet...dafür werde ich langsam aber sicher zum wandelnden Jedi Archiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kirimaus (23. Juni 2009)

Oh das Orion-Syndikat verbündet sich mit den Klingonen und wird Spielbar?
Ok... meine angestrebte Zukunft als Fähnrich der Sternenflotte und dem 
Aufstieg zum eigenen Kommando werde ich wohl abhacken und lieber als 
Sklavenmädchen des Syndikats auftreten und mir männliche Wehsen mit 
meinen Pheromone Untertahn machen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (24. Juni 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> Oh das Orion-Syndikat verbündet sich mit den Klingonen und wird Spielbar?
> Ok... meine angestrebte Zukunft als Fähnrich der Sternenflotte und dem
> Aufstieg zum eigenen Kommando werde ich wohl abhacken und lieber als
> Sklavenmädchen des Syndikats auftreten und mir männliche Wehsen mit
> meinen Pheromone Untertahn machen.



Hui..... STO wird ja heisser wie wir dachten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Hui..... STO wird ja heisser wie wir dachten^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War doch klar sobald es hieß das man Orionen spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Die waren schon immer so....gibt ja glaub sogar eine von den uralt serien um das Thema (oder wasn Buch?)...hm ka auf jeden Fall sehr lustig das ganze, weil so ziemlich die komplette Crew NICHT mit dem Kopf denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RomanGV1 (25. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> War doch klar sobald es hieß das man Orionen spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und die rasse kann man spielen?!
Siet die dann also besonders... sagen wir "Erotisch" aus!?

(Kein witz jetzt,das will ich wissen,da ich immer chars spiele die sexy sind und weiblich^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. Juni 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Und die rasse kann man spielen?!
> Siet die dann also besonders... sagen wir "Erotisch" aus!?
> 
> (Kein witz jetzt,das will ich wissen,da ich immer chars spiele die sexy sind und weiblich^^)
> ...



Sind wohl spielbar, und werden auf Seite der Klingonen kämpfen.

Orionen sehen im Grunde ähnlich aus wie Menschen, nur ham sie grüne Haut, und vor allem die Frauen verströmen eben Unmengen an Pheromonen die dafür sorgen das alles männliche oder sogar teilweiße andere weibliche Wesen Schlange stehen^^. 

Hier zb eine Orionische Frau, leider ein kleines Bild, wer nach "Orion" sucht findet da meist wenig mit Star Trek....Tipp falls du den neuen Film kennst...die grüne Dame mit der Kirk anfang in den Federn liegt dürfte Orionisch sein. 

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=orione...3%25A4dchen.jpg


----------



## RomanGV1 (25. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Sind wohl spielbar, und werden auf Seite der Klingonen kämpfen.
> 
> Orionen sehen im Grunde ähnlich aus wie Menschen, nur ham sie grüne Haut, und vor allem die Frauen verströmen eben Unmengen an Pheromonen die dafür sorgen das alles männliche oder sogar teilweiße andere weibliche Wesen Schlange stehen^^.
> 
> ...



Das sind ja weibliche ORKS Genmanipuliert + Mensch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die spiel ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2009)

Orionen Bilder findet man eigentlich fast nur unter "Orion Slave Girl" oder die deutsche Entsprechung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

